# Anime Soundtracks



## TennysonsHarp

Any anime fans here who want to talk about their favorite soundtracks? Mine has to be the Spirited Away soundtrack by Joe Hisaishi, though I also love Taku Iwasaki's score for Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann series.


----------



## Pugg

http://www.talkclassical.com/48440-underrated-forgotten-great-movie.html
Perhaps someone has mention it on this tread.


----------



## Antiquarian

My favourites at the moment:
_Macross Plus_ Yoko Kanno / Israel Philharmonic. Her _Cowboy Bebop_ is good too with that Jazz sound. I really wanted to like the music to _Escaflowne _but it didn't work for me.
_Princess Mononoke _ Joe Hisaishi.


----------



## norman bates




----------



## Harrowby Hall

I think that Joe Hisaishi is anime's equivalent of John Williams. His music gives the Studio Ghibli films for which he has written the music an extra emotional dimension which enriches what is already an extraordinary experience.

Another Ghibli film I like very much is _Whisper of the Heart_ with a score by Yuji Nomi.


----------



## ericdxx

Nothing that I've heard in anime beats or even comes close to Spirited away but Hiasashi's music for director Kitano's movies, I actually like even more.. this is a compilation


----------



## Eidi

This is one of my scoring. What do you think?


__
https://soundcloud.com/eidikakuno%2Fthriller-car-chase


----------



## Capeditiea

I like Joe Hisaishi's Symphonic Suite for Mononoke Hime. Especially the Legend of Ashitaka.  it gives me chills. Especially since it paired with that heroic part where he explains the curse eating him alive in iron town. It is probably one of my top five most listened to works...


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Anybody paying attention to this thread?*

It's a sad thing that there is no interest in Anime OST here. I have a 168 cd anime soundtrack collection to share, but most anime fans don't get it, and even fewer classical fans ever do. The Japanese composers of this genre are very classically trained. There is an unfathomable amount of orchestral music to be appreciated. Kinda sad...


----------



## hammeredklavier

Classicaloid












(I know it's cringey)


----------



## Chibi Ubu

hammeredklavier said:


> Classicaloid
> 
> (I know it's cringey)


Thanks for the tip, I'll look for it.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Ghost In The Shell Arise Alternative Architecture OP & ED*

*Maaya Sakamoto & Cornelius*
















No one else is, so I guess I will. This post deserves a full listening. :tiphat:


----------



## mr bob

Spirited Away by Joe Hisaishi, +1 too. Princess Mononoke has an outstanding soundtrack as well. Many good tracks can be found in other Studio Ghibli films. His use of chords is amazing, especially that major chord that spans almost an octave (Don't know how to name it correctly).

There's some good examples in Naruto.


----------



## smoledman

Death Note(2006) ==> Probably the best anime soundtrack of all time
The Shape of Light(2016)
Puella Magi Madoka Magica(2012)


----------



## smoledman

Chibi Ubu said:


> It's a sad thing that there is no interest in Anime OST here. I have a 168 cd anime soundtrack collection to share, but most anime fans don't get it, and even fewer classical fans ever do. The Japanese composers of this genre are very classically trained. There is an unfathomable amount of orchestral music to be appreciated. Kinda sad...


Very sad to me that somebody as talented as Ichiko Hashimoto has gone by unnoticed.


----------



## PathfinderCS

A personal fav of mine is the soundtrack to Record of Lodoss War. And it's one of the few I actually bought the CDs for!


----------



## Chibi Ubu

smoledman said:


> Very sad to me that somebody as talented as Ichiko Hashimoto has gone by unnoticed.


I loved Raxhephon... I looked up Ichiko on Spotify, and there is a small, but interesting offering.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Aria The Animation Original Soundtrack*






*Genre: Mellow/Soft/Guitar/Gentle/Peaceful/Spirited*


----------



## pjang23

The Keyverse is home to some of the most profound and melancholic storytelling, and the visceral impact of reading these novels is inseparable from their accompanying instrumental soundtracks. Avoid comments for spoilers . Also the novels are far superior to the anime adaptations.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

pjang23 said:


> Also the novels are far superior to the anime adaptations.


A key part of my enjoyment of this show is the music soundtrack. Given the high quality of Clannad & Clannad After Story, I guess I'm not surprised. Are the novels in Manga format?


----------



## pjang23

Chibi Ubu said:


> A key part of my enjoyment of this show is the music soundtrack. Given the high quality of Clannad & Clannad After Story, I guess I'm not surprised. Are the novels in Manga format?


They are in visual novel format (Clannad, Little Busters, Rewrite are all on Steam), which means the text of the novel is fully voice acted while music plays in the background to accompany the story. You'll see changing facial expressions on the sprites and some cutscenes but little to no animation.

You do lose the visual appeal of full animation of anime, but by saving the high cost of animation, the VN format gives you much more space for in-depth story telling, the first-person perspective of the protagonists' thoughts, and more fully-realized romance. You also preserve the expressiveness of voice acting and have lots of space for ingenious use of music. If you liked the Clannad anime (which is easily the best anime adaptation of Key), do give Little Busters a read. It's one of the great masterpieces of the genre and stands shoulder to shoulder with Clannad in its emotional impact.


----------



## pjang23

---------Removed---------


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Fruits Basket Piano Instrumentals (25min 13sec)





This one is sedate and reflective, inspired by one of the most unique cultural Japanese stories made to date. Comments? 🌞 *


----------



## Ethereality

My awards for all music albums, not just anime.

Most beautiful and ethereal track -
Wada: Kagome and Inuyasha
Most legendary and epic track -
Hisaishi: The Legend of Ashitaka


----------

